# Surreal Drawings



## ddurante7 (Apr 18, 2014)

a couple of surreal drawings using mechanical pencil


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Just stunning! Awesome art. Could look at it for a long time.


----------



## cheekyjane (Apr 25, 2014)

really nice work


----------



## Rykal (Aug 7, 2013)

Great work. Seems very emotional to me


----------

